# [UPDATE 2, 13.06.2012] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3



## DaStash (7. Juni 2012)

*[UPDATE 2, 13.06.2012] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: www.cme.at

*Apple vs. Samsung: Der Patentirrsinn geht weiter.*
Lange war es Still in dem Rechtsstreit zwischen Apple und Samsung. Zu letzt machten die beiden Unternehmenschefs mit einer gescheiterten, zweitägigen Aussprache auf sich aufmerksam. Nun, Zitat heise.de: "eskaliert" Apple den Patentstreit erneut, in dem Sie eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3, kurz vor dem Marktstart in den USA, eingereicht haben. Apple will damit erreichen die Verhandlung darüber in einem anderen, laufenden Verfahren mit einzubringen, wo es im Speziellen um das Galaxy Nexus geht. Laut Apple´s Ansicht verstößt das Galaxy S3 gegen zwei Patente. Bei dem einen handelt es sich um eine spezielle Suchtechnik und bei dem anderen um eine Funktion, welche automatisch bestimmte Nummern einem Kontextmenü zuordnet, wie z.B. Telefonnummern. Nach Apples Ansicht und das war die gleiche Begründen wie einst bei der in Deutschland erfolgreichen einstweiligen Verfügung gegen das Galaxy Tab 10.1, gefährdet das Galaxy S3, anhand der vielen Vorbestellungen, die Verkaufszahlen des iPhones. Samsung sieht das naturgemäß ganz anders und argumentiert dagegen, dass es zu spät sei, dass neue Gerät einem alten Verfahren hinzuzufügen. 

Quelle zur News:
heise online | Apple will US-Verkaufsstart für Samsung Galaxy S3 verhindern


*[UPDATE]*
Die zuständige Richterin KOH hat sich zu der einstweiligen Verfügung gegen das Galaxy S3 von Apple kritisch geäußert in dem sie feststellte, das sie nicht nur für beide Elektronikgroßkonzerne Zeit habe. Weiterhin drohte sie Apple an, dass das Hauptverfahren was im Juli zwischen den beiden Konzernen ansteht gefährdet sei, wenn Apple weiterhin darauf bestehe das neue Verfahren durchzusetzen. Apple müsse sich entscheiden, entweder das alte oder das neue Verfahren.

Quelle:
[Update] Apple möchte Verkauf des Samsung Galaxy S3 in den Staaten untersagen
(Update) Apple vs Samsung: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Galaxy S3 – Richterin spielt nicht mit


*[UPDATE 2] vom 13.06.2012*

*Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3 vorerst gescheitert!*
Die US Bundesrichterin Lucy Koh lehnte in einem Beschluss von Montag ab, das laufende Patentrechtsverfahren gegen das Galaxy Nexus auf das neue Galaxy S3 zu erweitern. Somit sind Apples Bemühungen, den Verkauf des neuen Samsung Smartphones zum Marktstart in den USA zu unterbinden, vorerst gescheitert. Als Begründung führte Sie an, dass durch die Erweiterung der von beiden Parteien angestrebte Prozesstermin nicht mehr eingehalten werden kann. 

Quelle zum Update: heise online | Rückschlag für Apple im Patentstreit mit Samsung




MfG
DaStash


----------



## Metalic (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

allein so eine sch... ist für mich ein grund, niemals auch nur einen cent für ein apple produkt zu zahlen.


----------



## Toffelwurst (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Samsung bringt ein neues Handy-->Apple: Trolololololololo
Apple bringt ein neues Handy-->Samsung Trololololololo

Es ist absolut egal von wem du irgend ein Produkt kaufst, die trollen sich ALLE gegenseitig mit ihren Patenten da ist keiner besser als der Andere


----------



## Metalic (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

recht hast du ja, trotzdem entscheide ich persönlich mich gegen apple. ich höre nur alzu oft aus dem freundeskreis wie unzufrieden diejenigen mit den apfel dingern sind.


----------



## DaStash (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Samsung bringt ein neues Handy-->Apple: Trolololololololo
> Apple bringt ein neues Handy-->Samsung Trololololololo
> 
> Es ist absolut egal von wem du irgend ein Produkt kaufst, die trollen sich ALLE gegenseitig mit ihren Patenten da ist keiner besser als der Andere


So kann man das nicht sagen. Apple hat schon massiv anfangs gegen Samsung geklagt und irgendwann, aus verständlichen Gründen, hat sich Samsung angefangen zu wehren. 

MfG


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> [*Nach Apples Ansicht und das war die gleiche Begründen wie einst bei der in Deutschland erfolgreichen einstweiligen Verfügung gegen das Galaxy Tab 10.1, gefährdet das Galaxy S3, anhand der vielen Vorbestellungen, die Verkaufszahlen des iPhones. *


 
WTF, (Unteranderem) klagen sie deswgen?! WTF WTF WTF

Zum Thema Apple:
Da sieht man mal wieder, dass denen so langsam die puste ausgeht. Das EierPhone 5 brauch noch, während die anderen Hersteller schon mega Verkaufszahlen mit Top aktuellen High End Smartphones machen. Also was macht man? Genau man verklagt sie, weil man selbst nichts leisten kann... Den Verein kann man auch gleich niederbrennen 

Zum Thema Patente:

Ich finds immer wieder erstaunlich was für ein Bullshit man Patentieren kann. Das es überhaupt noch Patente gibt... Es ist einfach gegen die Entwicklung der Technik...


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

"...gefährdet das Galaxy S3, anhand der vielen Vorbestellungen, die Verkaufszahlen des iPhones"

Willkommen in der freien Marktwirtschaft Apple...
Wer nicht mit Konkurrenz umgehen kann sollte etwas anderes tun als Dinge zu verkaufen, anstatt sich seine Konkurrenten zu verklagen, einfach erbärmlich dieser Verein!


----------



## Woiferl94 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Es geht so und so wieder nur um den Profit so wie überall auf der Welt.  An Kunden wird so wieso nicht mehr gedacht.
Apple hat halt keine Chance mehr mit ihren Eierphones.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Warum setzen sich die beiden CEOs nicht in einen Sandkasten und bewerfen sich so lange mit Sand, bis einer heult und die Kindergärtnerin dass Gericht die 2 auseinander setzt. Oder hauen sich mit Schäufelchen und Förmchen so lange gegenseitig aufs Köpfle bis einer umkippt und leblos liegen bleibt. 

Die 2, wie Hund und Katz.


----------



## DaStash (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> "...gefährdet das Galaxy S3, anhand der vielen Vorbestellungen, die Verkaufszahlen des iPhones"
> 
> Willkommen in der freien Marktwirtschaft Apple...
> Wer nicht mit Konkurrenz umgehen kann sollte etwas anderes tun als Dinge zu verkaufen, anstatt sich seine Konkurrenten zu verklagen, einfach erbärmlich dieser Verein!


In Deutschland sind sie ja leider mit diesem Einwand und der daraus hergeleiteten einstw. Verf. durchgekommen.^^

MfG


----------



## frequence (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Zitat:
„Du sollst neben mir keine anderen Götter haben.“

mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Iceananas (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Warum setzen sich die beiden CEOs nicht in einen Sandkasten und bewerfen sich so lange mit Sand, bis einer heult und die Kindergärtnerin dass Gericht die 2 auseinander setzt. Oder hauen sich mit Schäufelchen und Förmchen so lange gegenseitig aufs Köpfle bis einer umkippt und leblos liegen bleibt.
> 
> Die 2, wie Hund und Katz.




Die Idee gefällt mir! Die Sache wird dann unter echte Männern geklärt 



DaStash schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind sie ja leider mit diesem Einwand und der daraus hergeleiteten einstw. Verf. durchgekommen.^^


 
Die Beschlussfähigkeit des Richters war aber mehr als fragwürdig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> So kann man das nicht sagen. Apple hat schon massiv anfangs gegen Samsung geklagt und irgendwann, aus verständlichen Gründen, hat sich Samsung angefangen zu wehren.
> 
> MfG


Soll jetzt wieder die selbe Diskussion aufgerollt werden, die wir schon oft genug hatten, oder was willst du mit der Bildnews sonst bewirken?

Das S3 verstößt anscheinend gegen die selben zwei Patente wie das Nexus, also was ist da so verwunderlich daran, dass Apple es in das Gerichtsverfahren einbeziehen will??

PS:
Ja, es war lange still bei den Patentklagen, sowie auch hier im Forum.


----------



## DaStash (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Die Beschlussfähigkeit des Richters war aber mehr als fragwürdig.


 Da hast du wohl Recht. Zu mal ja die gleiche Klage in anderen Ländern auch angestrebt und abgelehnt wurde, siehe Niederlande und USA. Von daher frage ich mich, wie es zu solchen Unterschieden in der Rechtssprechung bei gleichen Sachlage kommen kann. 

MfG


----------



## Metalic (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

gleich mal bei den mädels anrufen und fragen was da los ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Soll jetzt wieder die selbe Diskussion aufgerollt werden, die wir schon oft genug hatten


 
Vor allem weil jedes, aber auch nun wirklich jedes Argument, pro oder kontra zu diesem Thema in den letzten 12 Monaten so oft durchgekaut wurde, dass mir nur ein Gedanke kam, als ich die News gelesen habe:

 NICHT SCHON WIEDER......


----------



## DaStash (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Soll jetzt wieder die selbe Diskussion aufgerollt werden, die wir schon oft genug hatten, oder was willst du mit der Bildnews sonst bewirken?


 In wiefern verstößt denn die News gegen die Usernews-Regeln? Oder was soll die Frage? 


> Das S3 verstößt anscheinend gegen die selben zwei Patente wie das Nexus, also was ist da so verwunderlich daran, dass Apple es in das Gerichtsverfahren einbeziehen will??


SO wie alle anderen Android Phones demnach auch also warum nur wieder gegen den größten Konkurrenten? 


> PS:
> Ja, es war lange still bei den Patentklagen, sowie auch hier im Forum.





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vor allem weil jedes, aber auch nun wirklich jedes Argument, pro oder kontra zu diesem Thema in den letzten 12 Monaten so oft durchgekaut wurde, dass mir nur ein Gedanke kam, als ich die News gelesen habe:
> 
> NICHT SCHON WIEDER......


 

Wenn ihr diese Erkennnis habt, warum schreitet ihr dann nicht mit gutem Beispiel vorran und schreibt einfach zu dem Thema nichts mehr? 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn du diese Erkenntnis hast, warum schreitest du dann nicht vorbildlich vorran und schreibst einfach zu dem Thema nichts mehr?



Eigentlich hättest du vorbildlich voranschreiten können und uns die gefühlte einhundertste User-News zu diesem Thema ersparen können.
Denn auch deine Argumente habe ich von dir schon zu oft gelesen: "Apple hat angefangen, Samsung wehrt sich nur"....."Unverständliche Rechtsprechung"........bla, bla, bla

Aber das war es auch schon von meiner Seite zu deiner ähm, *hust*, nennen wir es mal "News"


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Du verstößt gegen keine Regel der Usernews, ich habe nur das Niveau kritisiert. 
Es geht ja nicht mal um ein neues Gerichtsverfahren, sondern darum, dass ein Altes erweitert wird. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn ihr diese Erkennnis habt, warum schreitet ihr dann nicht mit gutem Beispiel vorran und schreibt einfach zu dem Thema nichts mehr?
> 
> MfG


Nach dir.


----------



## Metalic (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

ob samsung denn nun gegen patente verstößt müssen die richter, gutachter und co beurteilen. und bis das entschieden ist, schießt apple mit allem was sie haben um sich.

von uns kann das eh keiner beurteilen ob es stimmt was apple alle jubel jahre wieder behauptet. hauptsache die konkurrenz so lange wie möglich klein halten


----------



## DaStash (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hättest du vorbildlich voranschreiten können und uns die gefühlte einhundertste User-News zu diesem Thema ersparen können.
> Denn auch deine Argumente habe ich von dir schon zu oft gelesen: "Apple hat angefangen, Samsung wehrt sich nur"....."Unverständliche Rechtsprechung"........


Was für Argumente? Die News beschreibt ganz nüchtern eine Sachlage, basierend auf den verlinkten Heiseartikel.
SO und jetzt bitte wieder btt.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Metalic schrieb:


> hauptsache die konkurrenz so lange wie möglich klein halten


Das liegt im Interesse von jedem Hersteller.


----------



## DaStash (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht mal um ein neues Gerichtsverfahren, sondern darum, dass ein Altes erweitert wird.


Lies bitte die News richtig. Es geht um eine Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das G3 "und" um die Aufnahme in einem bestehenden Verfahren. Und jetzt genug der Randdiskussion. Ihr müsst das jetzt hier nicht wieder ausufern lassen. Schreibt was zur Sache oder lasst es einfach.^^



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das liegt im Interesse von jedem Hersteller.


Stimmt. Manche machen das durch innovative Produkte und andere durch Patenttrolling.^^

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was für Argumente? Die News beschreibt ganz nüchtern eine Sachlage, basierend auf den verlinkten Heiseartikel.



Diese:



DaStash schrieb:


> Apple hat schon massiv anfangs gegen Samsung geklagt und irgendwann, aus verständlichen Gründen, hat sich Samsung angefangen zu wehren.





DaStash schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind sie ja leider mit diesem Einwand und der daraus hergeleiteten einstw. Verf. durchgekommen.^^



*Schnarch*, *schnarch*, *gähn*, *aufwach*
Welches Jahr haben wir? 2011? WAS schon Juni 2012..
Und DaStash schreibt immer noch den selben Kram zum Thema Patentklagen wie vor ca. einem Jahr


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Ich hab die News schon auf zwei anderen Seiten gelesen und es geht natürlich um eine einstweilige Verfügung, da es ja gegen die selben beiden Patente wie das Nexus verstoßen soll. 
Es wäre aber auch interessant, wie viele dann wieder wegen der seltsamen Rechtssprechung jammern werden, wenn das S3 Patente verwenden darf, die das Nexus nicht verwenden darf. 

Wenn du es nicht ausufern lassen willst, müsstest du dir halt gewisse Aussagen verkneifen, denn es ist jetzt nichts Neues, dass irgendwer wegen Patentverstößen verklagt wird.


----------



## Dennisth (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Nur mal so als reine blöde Frage: Kann man sich auch die "Technik" des "Display vergrößerns" patentieren lassen? Ich sehe es schon kommen: "Apple verklagt Samsung, weil das SGS 3 ein größeres Display als das SGS 2 besitzt."

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es NICHT verboten wird und das Apple damit nicht durchkommt. Diese "Patente" sind doch mehr als nur lächerlich: 


> um eine Funktion, welche automatisch bestimmte Nummern einem Kontextmenü zuordnet, wie z.B. Telefonnummern



Machen das nicht schon 99,99% aller Geräte seit... hmm 2002 (Windows Mobile 2002) oder sogar noch früher?

Irgendwie glaube ich, dass Apple sich nur Patente sichert und bei anderen Firmen abschaut, wo die irgendein trivial-Patent vergessen haben um die dann zu verklagen.


----------



## DaStash (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Machen das nicht schon 99,99% aller Geräte seit... hmm 2002 (Windows Mobile 2002) oder sogar noch früher?


Eben. Leider werden dennoch solche Patente vergeben, weil nicht unmittelbar geprüft wird ob diese gerechtfertigt sind oder nicht und da liegt der "Irrsinn" im Patentwesen. Aber dazu gehören bekanntlich immer Zwei. Einer der solch ein Patent einreicht und jemand der es zulässt.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaube ich, dass Apple sich nur Patente sichert und bei anderen Firmen abschaut, wo die irgendein trivial-Patent vergessen haben um die dann zu verklagen.


Den Eindruck könnte man erlangen, ja.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Crossposting ist hier eigentlich verboten.


----------



## Deimos (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und DaStash schreibt immer noch den selben Kram zum Thema Patentklagen wie vor ca. einem Jahr


Die News selber finde ich eigentlich erfreulich neutral gehalten und entsprechend halte ich es für legitim, dass sie gepostet wird.

Dass solche Themen oftmals einfach in Firmenbashing ausarten, hat mehr mit den Usern zu tun als dem Newsinhalt 

Wenngleich ich das Thema langsam ebenfalls öde finde, gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu.
Es ist aus marktwirtschaftlicher Sicht verständlich, dass Apple um jeden Preis seine Vorherrschaft behalten will und Patentklagen sind insbesondere im Technologie-Bereich ein probates Mittel dazu.
Und man kann von Apple halten was man will, ihre Patentstrategie verfolgen sie mit aller Härte und Konsequenz und nicht zuletzt deswegen können sie sich am Markt über Jahre äusserst erfolgreich behaupten.

Ist zwar nicht zum Wohle des Kunden, aber seit wann interessiert es eine Firma, dass die Kunden keine Konkurrenzprodukte kaufen können?


----------



## Verminaard (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Nailgun & Cook vs. Rest die Naechste
*Popcorn hol*


----------



## DaStash (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Nailgun & Cook vs. Rest die Naechste
> *Popcorn hol*


Ja, welch ein Dreamteam für die Forenunterhaltung... 

@Deimos
Danke dafür!
Ja, irgendwo, aus einer ganz sachlichen Ebene kann man es verstehen, dass jemand sein zugesprochenes Recht durchsetzt. Um so unverständlicher ist es, dass solche Trivialpatente vergeben und auch angestrengt werden. Da muss sich dringend etwas ändern.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Juni 2012)

Deimos schrieb:
			
		

> Wenngleich ich das Thema langsam ebenfalls öde finde



Genau das ist es. Es gibt eigentlich nichts sinnvolles mehr, was man noch zu dem Thema sagen könnte, denn es ist ja schon mehrfach alles durchgekaut worden, weswegen ich nicht weiß, warum schon wieder darüber eine News geschrieben wird....Wobei, bei DaStash weiß ich es schon 



			
				DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, welch ein Dreamteam für die Forenunterhaltung...



Wir ergehen uns wenigstens nicht in "Copy & Paste"-Argumenten


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Es geht ja nur um zwei Patente, wegen denen schon geklagt wurde...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Damit die gesegneten Jünger Apples wieder was zum trollen haben (darum die News? - Ironie) und mal wieder zu Wort kommen können  Keine News ohne irgendwelches gefanboye ... es ist echt schlimmer als bei den Zeugen.  Es fehlen nur noch verlinkte Videos wo Sie mir was aus dem Heiligen Schriften des AppStores vorlesen wollen. 

Ob Sinnvoll oder Sinnlos -->


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Juni 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> Damit die gesegneten Jünger Apples wieder was zum trollen haben



Wo? Ich habe noch keinen Apple Jünger in diesem Thread gesehen 



			
				Idefix Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> .Ob Sinnvoll oder Sinnlos -->



Ontopic gibt es zu dem Thema aber nichts neues zu sagen.....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Apple kommt wohl damit nicht klar das sich das SG3 gut Verkaufen lässt.
Wie im Kindergarten zwischen den beiden Herstellern.


----------



## Deimos (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau das ist es. Es gibt eigentlich nichts sinnvolles mehr, was man noch zu dem Thema sagen könnte, denn es ist ja schon mehrfach alles durchgekaut worden, weswegen ich nicht weiß, warum schon wieder darüber eine News geschrieben wird....


Das mag durchaus sein, seh ich ja nicht anders. Aber eine News ist es halt trotzdem und solange es nicht ausartet, finde ich das ok.
Davon abgesehen: bei CPU und GraKa-Threads ist es ja nicht anders... Abertausende Male wird durchgekaut, warum z.B. Bulldozer dermassen absuckt gegen SB, SB-E, IB, usw. 

BTW, sehe gerade, dass du bei der GTX690 nicht widerstehen konntest  Wie ist sie so hinsichtlich MR? Spürbar besser? Da hart OT wäre eine Einschätzung per PN toll!


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Juni 2012)

Deimos schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag durchaus sein, seh ich ja nicht anders. Aber eine News ist es halt trotzdem und solange es nicht ausartet, finde ich das ok.



Ja, da hast du schon recht.
Melde mich jetzt gleich mal bei dir.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ontopic gibt es zu dem Thema aber nichts neues zu sagen.....


 Ist doch spitze, dann kann der Thread hier in Frieden ruhen und in der Versenkung verschwinden. Ich denke nicht mal die Schöffen (gibt es die bei so einen Verfahren überhaupt?) diskutieren so viel, so lange, so ausgedehnt, ... wie wir es hier tun. Die Richter werden schon weise entscheiden.


----------



## christian.pitt (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> WTF, (Unteranderem) klagen sie deswgen?! WTF WTF WTF
> 
> Zum Thema Apple:
> Da sieht man mal wieder, dass denen so langsam die puste ausgeht. Das EierPhone 5 brauch noch, während die anderen Hersteller schon mega Verkaufszahlen mit Top aktuellen High End Smartphones machen. Also was macht man? Genau man verklagt sie, weil man selbst nichts leisten kann... Den Verein kann man auch gleich niederbrennen
> ...


 
die meisten vergessen, dass das iphone noch immer das bestverkaufteste smartpone ist, mit riesigem abstand zur konkurrenz

apple macht noch immer fast 100% mehr gewinn im handy-bereich, wie andere unternehmen, mit nur einem smartphone...
und zwar nicht wegen der ach so teuren hardware, nein wegen dem rundum-glücklich software paket, mit allen sachen, die es digital zu kaufen gibt (musik, filme, apps, podcasts, bücher, usw)

man sollte sich mal zu augen führen, dass die meisten smartphones für android, nur pseudo sind (angefangen vom htc wildfire, bishin zu irgendwelchen lg mist um 150-250€), und die wirklichen smartphones wie (htc onex/s velocity, sensation, samsung galaxy s3/nexus, etc) nur sehr spärlich gekauft werden, oder seht ihr viele leute mit diesen handys in der ubahn, oder im freundeskreis, ich nicht. ich kenn entweder nur leute die iphones, oder irgendwelche billigsmartphones haben, und nur 6 leute, die wirklich gute android smartphones haben

apple hat mMn nach immer noch das beste software-paket, mit jailbreak natürlich 
angefangen vom sync, über itunes match, bis hin zu itunes


----------



## ich111 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Wieder geht der ganze Schmarrn von vorne los


----------



## Trepok (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

WTF? Hab ich das richtig verstanden? 

Weil Samsung das S3 Monate vor Apple´s ISchrott auf den Markt bringt, beschwert sich Apple jetzt das sich viele Kunden ein S3 kaufen und nicht auf das IP warten?

Ja sach mal gehts noch? Der Kunde entscheidet wann und was er kauft, nicht irgendeine Firma.
Ich hab für mich entschieden, das ich noch Flash und ein einigermaßen  offenes System haben möchte, also kaufe ich mir demnächst ein  Android-Gerät.
Da kann Apple sonst was in seine Geräte bauen, deswegen werde ich trotzdem nach meinen Bedürfnissen kaufen.

Abgesehen davon das es mal wieder um Apple vs. Samsung geht vertrete ich die Meinung auch von diesen beiden Firmen unabhängig.

Bin mal gespannt, wie das weiter geht mit den ganzen Patentstreitigkeiten.


----------



## Iceananas (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> die meisten vergessen, dass das iphone noch immer das bestverkaufteste smartpone ist, mit riesigem abstand zur konkurrenz



Die Aussage ist meinen Informationen nach überholt. Samsung hat die Galaxy Reihe auch im zweistelligen Millionbereich verkauft und hat Apple schon überholt.




christian.pitt schrieb:


> oder seht ihr viele leute mit diesen handys in der ubahn



Zumindest in München sehe ich mehr Galaxy S2 als iPhones, die sind schon längt out 



christian.pitt schrieb:


> apple hat mMn nach immer noch das beste software-paket, mit jailbreak natürlich
> angefangen vom sync, über itunes match, bis hin zu itunes


 
Das stimmt für Leute, die das Zeug auch benutzen wollen. Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema hier.


----------



## proxgame (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist meinen Informationen nach überholt. Samsung hat die Galaxy Reihe auch im zweistelligen Millionbereich verkauft und hat Apple schon überholt.



Das ist Falsch! Samsung fertigt grade mal 5 Mio S3 pro Monat, Bei Apple sinds glaub ich 20 Mio iPhones. Desweiteren Sprechen die summierten Verkauszahlen eine eindeutige Sprache:

Verkaufszahlen Galaxy S1 S2 und S3 seit Verkaufsstart im Juni 2010: 65 Mio.            Quelle: Samsung Galaxy S und S2 über 50 Millionen Mal verkauft - NETZWELT

Verkaufszahlen iPhones ab Juni 2010: 190 Mio.                                                         Quelle: Apple iPhone


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Zumindest in München sehe ich mehr Galaxy S2 als iPhones, die sind schon längt out


 In Jena sowie in Stuttgart sah ich sogar schon lange kein iPhone mehr. Allerdings einige Brüder meines SGS 2 in schwarz und weiß. Aber ist es nicht wie bei Autos, wenn ich in einem Mercedes Benz sitze sehe ich auf einmal wie viele Mercedes Benze auf der Straße herum fahren, sitze ich in einem Fiat wundere ich mich wie viel Fiats die Straße unsicher machen. Dafür gab es mal ein Wort ... irgendwas mit Objektivität, weiß es nicht mehr genau.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wir ergehen uns wenigstens nicht in "Copy & Paste"-Argumenten



Oh doch das macht ihr und das schon so lange es diese streiterei gibt. Aber da sind beide Seiten nicht besser. Ich will kein apple weil ich apple nicht benutzerfreundlicher finde wie windows außerdem Cloud, etc. Ich will nicht samsumg, weil es einfach zu teuer ist und Google.

Ich finde hier schlagen sich zuviele leute auf die seite eines Unternehmens wobei eigentlich das einzige was die beiden wollen nur eines ist. EUCH DAS GELD AUS DER TASCHE ZIEHEN. Da hat Apple vorgemacht wie man das mit "Pseudo-Innovationen" machen kann und alle machen es nach. Kein Mensch braucht ein Smartphone, kein Mensch braucht Facebook, kein Mensch brauch die Cloud, nicht mal Computer streng genommen. Wer was anderes behauptet sollte sich mal drüber gedanken machen wie lange es den Mensch schon gibt.

Ich bin ja nicht dafür auf Technologie zu verzichten aber sich einem Hersteller zu prostituieren, nö das sehe ich nicht ein. Ich kaufe mal was wenn ich es brauche aber nicht um der Coolste für 6 Monate zu sein.


----------



## FooBar (7. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## Blackstacker (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Samsung sollte sich mal die Lieferverträge für Bauteile an Apple ansehen und Lieferungen an Apple und Apple zulieferern nach möglichkeit einstellen soweit es geht ohne da nochmehr klagen zu kassieren  und dann sollen die mal sehen wer am längeren Hebel sitzt und wer überhaupt in dem bereich noch mit denen zusammen arbeiten will


----------



## christian.pitt (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Blackstacker schrieb:


> Samsung sollte sich mal die Lieferverträge für Bauteile an Apple ansehen und Lieferungen an Apple und Apple zulieferern nach möglichkeit einstellen soweit es geht ohne da nochmehr klagen zu kassieren  und dann sollen die mal sehen wer am längeren Hebel sitzt und wer überhaupt in dem bereich noch mit denen zusammen arbeiten will


 
weisßt du was samsung ist? achaj, ein unternehmen... und weißt du was einer der hauptziele von unternehmen ist? geld zu machen...


apple ist einfach ein zu großer kunde für samsung, sodass es scih samsung nicht leisten könnte, wegen so "kleinigkeiten" mialliardenschwere lieferungen einzustellen


----------



## RedBrain (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Chuck Norris ate a part of this apple and throws it in recycle bin and there is the evidence: “Just surrender it.”


Mehr habe ich nicht zu sagen. Aber immerhin ist Samsung in Europa und Asien gegen Apple verschont geblieben. Nur in USA nicht.


----------



## Iceananas (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



proxgame schrieb:


> Das ist Falsch! Samsung fertigt grade mal 5 Mio S3 pro Monat, Bei Apple sinds glaub ich 20 Mio iPhones. Desweiteren Sprechen die summierten Verkauszahlen eine eindeutige Sprache:
> 
> Verkaufszahlen Galaxy S1 S2 und S3 seit Verkaufsstart im Juni 2010: 65 Mio.            Quelle: Samsung Galaxy S und S2 über 50 Millionen Mal verkauft - NETZWELT
> 
> Verkaufszahlen iPhones ab Juni 2010: 190 Mio.                                                         Quelle: Apple iPhone


 
Von wann ist der Bericht von Netzwelt? Ich habe kein Datum finden können 

Meine Aussage bezieht sich auf die Quartalszahlen. Apple hat insgesamt vielleicht noch einen Vorsprung, der wird aber nicht mehr lange zu halten sein. Momentan setzt Samsung 3 mal so viele Geräte ab wie Apple. Zwar werden alle Modelle von Samsung mitgezählt, aber die Nachfrage konzentriert sich momentan auf das Galaxy S2/S3/Note. Mag ja sein, dass Samsung wenige S3 produziert, die können aber auch kaum liefern.


----------



## Xion4 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Man stelle sich das in der Autoindustrie vor...etliche Sicherheitskonzepte wären den einzelnen Herstellern vorbehalten, nur ein Hersteller mit Sicherheitsgurt, nur einer mit Airbags, nur einer mit Fernscheinwerfern oder Nebelleuchten, nur einer bietet Cabrios an. "Ach, sie brauchen eine Servolenkung, ja da muss ich Sie leider an Hersteller XY verweisen, wir können keine anbieten"

Was ein Kindergarten: PS: automatische von Zahlen? Z.B. zu einer Telefonnummer? Sagt mal war Skype da nicht schon vor dem ersten iPhone soweit? 

Die dummen Reibereien die nichts bewirken und mehr kosten als der Gegenüber mit dem "Produkt des anderen" verdient bremsen eigentlich nur den Fortschritt. Wer weiß was ohne den Kindergarten in kürzester Zeit möglich wäre...


----------



## Intelfan (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Och man.. So langsam nervt es. Kann Apple sich seine Klagen nicht mal sonstwohin stecken? 

Nur weil man Angst vor zu starker Konkurenz hat und der Irre Steve Jobs Android vernichten wollte.

Wäre es nicht viel schöner, mal auf der Main zu lesen "Apple und Samsung beenden Patentkrieg"?

Am Ende leidet sowieso wieder der Endbenutzer unter dem ganzen Wahn.



> man sollte sich mal zu augen führen, dass die meisten smartphones für  android, nur pseudo sind (angefangen vom htc wildfire, bishin zu  irgendwelchen lg mist um 150-250€), und die wirklichen smartphones wie  (htc onex/s velocity, sensation, samsung galaxy s3/nexus, etc) nur sehr  spärlich gekauft werden, oder seht ihr viele leute mit diesen handys in  der ubahn, oder im freundeskreis, ich nicht. ich kenn entweder nur leute  die iphones, oder irgendwelche billigsmartphones haben, und nur 6  leute, die wirklich gute android smartphones haben



Was ist an den "Pseudo" Androiden denn verkehrt? Ich finde es gut, das es nicht nur die teuren Smartphones gibt.. So wird immerhin die breite Masse angesprochen. 
Apple hingegen interessiert sich jedoch nur für Kunden, die bereit sind, 600€ für ein Handy auszugeben.


----------



## Eckism (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Man stelle sich das in der Autoindustrie vor...etliche Sicherheitskonzepte wären den einzelnen Herstellern vorbehalten, nur ein Hersteller mit Sicherheitsgurt, nur einer mit Airbags, nur einer mit Fernscheinwerfern oder Nebelleuchten, nur einer bietet Cabrios an. "Ach, sie brauchen eine Servolenkung, ja da muss ich Sie leider an Hersteller XY verweisen, wir können keine anbieten"
> 
> Was ein Kindergarten: PS: automatische von Zahlen? Z.B. zu einer Telefonnummer? Sagt mal war Skype da nicht schon vor dem ersten iPhone soweit?
> 
> Die dummen Reibereien die nichts bewirken und mehr kosten als der Gegenüber mit dem "Produkt des anderen" verdient bremsen eigentlich nur den Fortschritt. Wer weiß was ohne den Kindergarten in kürzester Zeit möglich wäre...


 
Viele Sicherheitsdinger beim Auto werden von Autoherstellern eingekauft... Bosch macht zum Beispiel nicht nur Scheibenwischer


----------



## KrHome (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Die dummen Reibereien die nichts bewirken und mehr kosten als der Gegenüber mit dem "Produkt des anderen" verdient bremsen eigentlich nur den Fortschritt. Wer weiß was ohne den Kindergarten in kürzester Zeit möglich wäre...


 Mit anderen Worten: Innovative Unternehmen sollten schutzlos dastehen, sodass ein dahergelaufenes asiatisches Unternehmen mit niedrigeren Produktionskosten (da Schwellenland) mal eben deren Ideen klauen kann um anschließend ein gleichwertiges Produkt billiger anbieten zu können.Außerdem ist es Blödsinn zu glauben ein Patent versperre anderen Produkten den Weg zum Markt. Schonmal was von Lizenzierungsmodellen gehört? 

Weiterhin ist diese "News" den Speicherplatz nicht wert, den sie beansprucht, da Streitigkeiten im gewerblichen Rechtsschutz alltäglich sind. Sich jetzt eine der zig Patentklagen rauszupicken und aufzubauschen, ist nichts weiter als plumpe Meinungsmache. Aber so ist das nunmal mit Fanboys.


----------



## Marsbreaker (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

man kann ja auch nen patent auf atemluft geben wenn man eine funktion nutzt^^

mein gott würde apple ein patent auf touch bedienung haben würden die geräte sich kaum weiterentwickeln

seit wann gibt es überhaupt patente für eine suchfunktion die ja eigendlich ein standard für jedes neue gerät ist das ist sowas von überflüssig


----------



## McClaine (8. Juni 2012)

KrHome schrieb:
			
		

> Mit anderen Worten: Innovative Unternehmen sollten schutzlos dastehen, sodass ein dahergelaufenes asiatisches Unternehmen mit niedrigeren Produktionskosten (da Schwellenland) mal eben deren Ideen klauen kann um anschließend ein gleichwertiges Produkt billiger anbieten zu können.Außerdem ist es Blödsinn zu glauben ein Patent versperre anderen Produkten den Weg zum Markt. Schonmal was von Lizenzierungsmodellen gehört?
> 
> Weiterhin ist diese "News" den Speicherplatz nicht wert, den sie beansprucht, da Streitigkeiten im gewerblichen Rechtsschutz alltäglich sind. Sich jetzt eine der zig Patentklagen rauszupicken und aufzubauschen, ist nichts weiter als plumpe Meinungsmache. Aber so ist das nunmal mit Fanboys.



Ideen klauen? - Blödsinn
Gleichwertig? - meist höherwertig 
Lizendierungsmodelle von Apple? - noch nie davon gehört

MMn ist dein Post den "Platz" nicht Wert und alles andere als konstruktiv.
Einerseits klar Position für Apple beziehen und andere dann gleichzeitig als "Fanboys" bezeichnen? Selten so gelacht, ganz ehrlich. aber danke für deine Meinung.

@topic: nichts neues und wieder einmal mehr fühle ich mich wieder bestärkt in meinen bisherigen Entscheidungen, kein einziges Apple Produkt zu kaufen und gekauft zu haben. da kann das gerät noch so gut sein aber mit so eine Firma will ich nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## JoshuaNRW (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Ich finde das gut von Apple, die machen Werbung für Samsung! 
Denn jeder der das liest wird Neugierig, jeder der was gegen Apple hat der wird sich ein Samsung kaufen, naja so einige wenigstens und jedes verkaufte Samsung sind einige Dollar weniger für Apple. Ich finde es nett das Apple Werbung für die Konkurrenz macht.
Sollen sie sich doch alle selber die Köpfe einschlagen........


----------



## 10203040 (8. Juni 2012)

JoshuaNRW schrieb:


> Ich finde das gut von Apple, die machen Werbung für Samsung!
> Denn jeder der das liest wird Neugierig, jeder der was gegen Apple hat der wird sich ein Samsung kaufen, naja so einige wenigstens und jedes verkaufte Samsung sind einige Dollar weniger für Apple. Ich finde es nett das Apple Werbung für die Konkurrenz macht.
> Sollen sie sich doch alle selber die Köpfe einschlagen........


 
Du glaubst also das sich Apple hater jetzt eher ein Samsung kaufen und kein Apple so das Apple weniger verkauft? Wenn es schon Apple hater sind kaufen sie sich ja so oder so kein Apple Geraet


----------



## wheeler (8. Juni 2012)

Da ich mein iPhone jetzt verkauft habe u.d jetzt ein htc One nutze amüsiert mich das allenfalls wie Apple versucht schwindende marktanteile zu retten


----------



## DaStash (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



10203040 schrieb:


> Du glaubst also das sich Apple hater jetzt eher ein Samsung kaufen und kein Apple so das Apple weniger verkauft? Wenn es schon Apple hater sind kaufen sie sich ja so oder so kein Apple Geraet


Ne, dass wird sicherlich nicht passieren aber Apple sorgt indirekt natürlich dafür, dass Samsung mit dem neuen S3 jetzt permanent in den Medien sein wird und unterm Strich ist es immer besser präsent zu sein, auch wenn die Nachrichten vielleicht nicht sooo positiv sind. Daher auch der Spruch: "negative publicity ist auch publicity". 




KrHome schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Innovative Unternehmen sollten schutzlos dastehen, sodass ein dahergelaufenes asiatisches Unternehmen mit niedrigeren Produktionskosten (da Schwellenland) mal eben deren Ideen klauen kann um anschließend ein gleichwertiges Produkt billiger anbieten zu können.Außerdem ist es Blödsinn zu glauben ein Patent versperre anderen Produkten den Weg zum Markt. Schonmal was von Lizenzierungsmodellen gehört?


 Nein, dass sicherlich nicht. Ich denke niemand hier will das innovative Ideen und Konzepte frei jeden Schutzes sind. Es geht hierbei schlicht um triviale Angelegenheiten, die sogenannten Trivialpatente. Techniken die funktionsbedingt sind und sich logisch in einem bestimmten Entwicklungsschritt erschließen, sollten einfach nicht schützenswert sein. Darüber hinaus müsste man zukünftig das Patentrecht dahingehend anpassen, als das es nicht mehr möglich ist, dass Unternehmen sich Technologien patentieren lassen, welche andere bereits verwenden, ohne jedoch dafür ein Patent angemeldet haben. Das könnte man beispielsweise dadurch erreichen, in dem man eben nicht erst nach der Patentvergabe und eventueller Klage "genau" prüft, ob die Vergabe eigentlich rechtens war. Das sollte schon vorher passieren. So kann man sich, wie in diesem Fall mit der automatischen Zuordnung von Nummern zu einem bestimmten Kontext oder, gar nicht so lange her, mit der slide to unlock Funktion, solche kostenintensiven Gerichtsprozesse erparen. 


> Weiterhin ist diese "News" den Speicherplatz nicht wert, den sie beansprucht, da Streitigkeiten im gewerblichen Rechtsschutz alltäglich sind. Sich jetzt eine der zig Patentklagen rauszupicken und aufzubauschen, ist nichts weiter als plumpe Meinungsmache. Aber so ist das nunmal mit Fanboys.


Aha, berdeutet also all die Portale(golem, heise, pcghardware etc..) welche über jene Neuigkeit berichten machen das aus purer lange Weile und weil deren Nutzer es ja nicht interessiert? Deshalb auch die geringe Resonanz??

Viel verwirrender finde ich das jene welche hier proklamieren wie wenig es darüber zu berichten gibt, auffällig oft dafür posten, obwohl ja bereits alles gesagt sein soll und die News ja eigentlich gar keine News ist...^^ 

MfG


----------



## Xion4 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



KrHome schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Innovative Unternehmen sollten schutzlos dastehen, sodass ein dahergelaufenes asiatisches Unternehmen mit niedrigeren Produktionskosten (da Schwellenland) mal eben deren Ideen klauen kann um anschließend ein gleichwertiges Produkt billiger anbieten zu können.Außerdem ist es Blödsinn zu glauben ein Patent versperre anderen Produkten den Weg zum Markt. Schonmal was von Lizenzierungsmodellen gehört?
> 
> Weiterhin ist diese "News" den Speicherplatz nicht wert, den sie beansprucht, da Streitigkeiten im gewerblichen Rechtsschutz alltäglich sind. Sich jetzt eine der zig Patentklagen rauszupicken und aufzubauschen, ist nichts weiter als plumpe Meinungsmache. Aber so ist das nunmal mit Fanboys.


 
Meinen Text gelesen und nicht verstanden. Danke 

Meine Worte zeigen das es trotz starkem Wettkampf eben auch anders geht, und dass es funktioniert!


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



> Aha, berdeutet also all die Portale(golem, heise, pcghardware etc..) welche über jene Neuigkeit berichten machen das aus purer lange Weile und weil deren Nutzer es ja nicht interessiert? Deshalb auch die geringe Resonanz??


Nein, die sind nur geil auf Klicks. 
Ansonsten kommen sowieso nur wieder die gleichen Aussagen, obwohl es nicht mal um eine wirklich neue Klage geht. 

Es ist aber schon irgendwie traurig, dass manche der Meinung sind, dass man nur grundlegende Funktionen patentieren lassen darf. Die würden dann ziemlich sicher alle unter FRAND fallen und jeder könnte dann die gleichen Sachen auf den Markt schmeißen, da die Patente ja gegen Lizenzgebühren genutzt werden dürften. 

Das würde mit der Zeit wohl der europäischen und amerikanischen Industrie das Genick brechen, aber Hauptsache es läuft für alle schön 'fair' ab. 

PS:
Ja, es gibt unnötige Trivialpatente und ja, es wird manchen unmöglich gemacht, in den Markt einzusteigen, aber ohne gewisse Patente geht es nunmal nicht. Es wäre nur wünschenswert, dass Patente genauer spezifiert werden müssen.


----------



## DaStash (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es ist aber schon irgendwie traurig, dass manche der Meinung sind, dass man nur grundlegende Funktionen patentieren lassen darf. Die würden dann ziemlich sicher alle unter FRAND fallen und jeder könnte dann die gleichen Sachen auf den Markt schmeißen, da die Patente ja gegen Lizenzgebühren genutzt werden dürften.


 Ja, der Meinung bin ich und definieren würde ich das so. Wenn Patente nicht dem Schutz des "geistigem Eigentums" dienen und grundlegend Innovationen und Entwicklung behindern, aus wirtschaftlich, strategischen Gründen, sollten Sie nicht zugesprochen werden. Darüber hinaus, wie ich bereits schrieb, sollte es nicht möglich sein sich Technologien und Ideen schützen zu lassen, welche bereits verwendet werden und nur noch nicht geschützt wurden.

So, dass sorgt dann dafür das wirkliche Innovation weiterhin den Schutz den sie verdienen genießen und gleichzeitg eine logische, technische Entwicklung nicht blockiert wird. Ja und in dem Sinne müsste man sich überlegen ob dann FRAND wirklich noch notwändig ist. Wenn es nämlich zu einem der beiden oben genannten Punkte führt, halte ich es für überholt. 


> Das würde mit der Zeit wohl der europäischen und amerikanischen Industrie das Genick brechen, aber Hauptsache es läuft für alle schön 'fair' ab.


 Das jetzige Patentrecht bricht der Innovation und den technischen Fortschritt das Genick. Niemand möchte es abschaffen, es muss nur überarbeitet werden, so das die obenen genannten Punkte weitesgehend ausgeschlossen werden können.


> PS:
> Ja, es gibt unnötige Trivialpatente und ja, es wird manchen unmöglich gemacht, in den Markt einzusteigen, aber ohne gewisse Patente geht es nunmal nicht. Es wäre nur wünschenswert, dass Patente genauer spezifiert werden müssen.


Richtig, dass ist auch ein Punkt der angepasst werden muss. Gerade bei Designpatenten halte ich es für notwändig konkreter zu spezifizieren. Wobei ich ja jetzt auch nicht entsprechenden Unternehmen die Alleinschuld gebe. Ursächlich sind dafür immer zwei Seiten, die die einreicht und die die zulässt.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Bei der Zeit, die ein Patentantrag braucht um durchgesetzt zu werden, passiert es aber leicht, dass ein anderer die Technik dann schon nützt. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Patent schon vor längerer Zeit beantragt wurde. 

Ich meinte eigentlich das Slide-to-Unlock Patent. Das ist zu allgemein gehalten und müsste passend formuliert werden, damit wirklich nur die Apple Version geschützt ist. 
Beim Design gibt es ja noch genug andere Möglichkeiten, aber das Thema will ich nicht schon wieder aufrollen.


----------



## DaStash (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Bei der Zeit, die ein Patentantrag braucht um durchgesetzt zu werden, passiert es aber leicht, dass ein anderer die Technik dann schon nützt. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Patent schon vor längerer Zeit beantragt wurde.


 Bei slide to unlock beispielsweise wurde diese Technik nachweislich schon vor Einreichen genutzt


> Ich meinte eigentlich das Slide-to-Unlock Patent. Das ist zu allgemein gehalten und müsste passend formuliert werden, damit wirklich nur die Apple Version geschützt ist.
> Beim Design gibt es ja noch genug andere Möglichkeiten, aber das Thema will ich nicht schon wieder aufrollen.


Ok, bei dem slide to unlock wäre das sicherlich auch so. 

MfG


----------



## xOx NexXxoS xOx (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Apple sollte mal lieber den Ball flach halten ansonsten kommt mal wieder das android maskottchen vorbei und beißt ein zweites Stück aus dem Apfel raus.


----------



## Seppi_W (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Wie fühlt man sich eigentlich als Appleuser, wenn man weiß, das die  Geräte extra teurer sind, um Horden von Anwälten zu bezahlen, um  weltweit Klagewellen gegenüber Innovation und Fortschritt zu führen ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Eigentlich ganz gut, da schon die ersten iPhone in dem Preisbereich waren.


----------



## McClaine (8. Juni 2012)

Seppi_W schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fühlt man sich eigentlich als Appleuser, wenn man weiß, das die  Geräte extra teurer sind, um Horden von Anwälten zu bezahlen, um  weltweit Klagewellen gegenüber Innovation und Fortschritt zu führen ?




sowas brauchste garnicht fragen, kommt eh nur immer das gleiche darauf - obwohl das es stimmt mehr oder weniger 

Apple ist Apple. für so was stylisches würden die meisten auch das doppelte Zahlen, selbst wenn Apple nachweislich 50% des Gewinnes im Klo versenken würde lol


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Seppi_W schrieb:


> Wie fühlt man sich eigentlich als Appleuser, wenn man weiß, das die  Geräte extra teurer sind, um Horden von Anwälten zu bezahlen, um  weltweit Klagewellen gegenüber Innovation und Fortschritt zu führen ?



Also ich fühle mich dabei absolut großartig, weil es mir vollkommen egal ist wenn sich die Konzerne gegenseitig verklagen. Wenn Apple (teils fragwürdige) Patente zugesprochen bekommt, und versucht diese durchzusetzen, dann ist das Apple's gutes Recht. Ändern kann ich die Patente eh nicht. Und die Preise von Apple haben nichts mit den Patentklagen zu tun. Apple hat schon immer eher hochpreisige Produkte angeboten.

Mein erstes Apple Produkt war 2004 ein iPod. Damals, obwohl sehr erfolgreich mit iTunes und iPod, hat sich niemand über Apple aufgeregt. Vermutlich weil sie nicht erfolgreich genug waren, um sich über sie aufzuregen.
2008 habe ich mir das iPhone 3G gekauft. Zu dem Zeitpunkt ist Apple von allen Seiten verklagt worden. Unter anderem von Nokia, die den Trend hin zu Touchscreen Smartphones verpennt hatten und dann versuchten, Apple mit einer Klagewelle auszubremsen. Komischerweise hat sich damals niemand darüber aufgeregt, dass Apple mit einer Klage nach der anderen konfrontiert wurde. Komisch.
Es wird ja auch immer wieder gerne außer Acht gelassen, dass sich die großen Konzerne mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit gegenseitig selber verklagen. Man kann das durchaus als großes, kindisches Säbelrasseln betrachten. Aber man kann es halt nicht ändern, und ich glaube kein Käufer des Produktes X, des Herstellers Y der gerade Hersteller Z verklagt, hat deswegen ein schlechtes Gewissen.

Und wenn du schon solche Fragen stellst, dann frage doch auch mal Samsung-Käufer wie sie sich dabei fühlen Produkte eines Hersteller zu kaufen der in Korruptionsaffären, Kartellbildungen und bewussten Kundentäuschungen verstrickt ist.......
Nicht zu vergessen die Nominierung für den "PUBLIC EYE PEOPLE’S AWARD 2012". So was bekommen nur gaaaanz tolle Firmen 

Mir persönlich ist aber auch das egal. Ich würde trotzdem ein Samsung TV o.Ä. kaufen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und wenn du schon solche Fragen stellst, dann frage doch auch mal Samsung-Käufer wie sie sich dabei fühlen Produkte eines Hersteller zu kaufen der in Korruptionsaffären und Kartellbildungen verstrickt ist.......


 Genauso gut wie ihr  Oder genauso gut wie beim Nokia Konzern die ja auch Zeit weilen sehr im Verruf geraden waren wegen der Lieferung von Überwachungsanlagen an den Iran, und als Nokia 2009 ihrer Heimatregierung unter Druck stellte um ein Gesetz beschließen zu lassen, das Nokia die Überwachung der  elektronischen Kommunikation von Mitarbeitern ermögliche. Wenn nicht würde Nokia das Land verlassen.

Dreck hat da jeder am Stecken, sollen wir nun eine Waage holen und abstimmen wer nun mehr Dreck in seinem Eimerchen hat???


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Dreck hat da jeder am Stecken



Dann hast du die Aussage meines Posts ja verstanden


----------



## DaStash (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

In Sachen, um mal auf das Thema zurückzukommen, apple gegen samsung ist es aber ziemlich unbestritten, wer diese jetzige Situation initiiert hat. Das samsung sich das irgendwann nicht mehr gefallen lässt ist denke ich absolut nachvollziehbar. Und mit welcher Einstellen apple dagen genau vorgeht konnte man sehr gut in steve jobs seiner Biografie lesen, von wegen nuklearer Schlag gegen Android....
Mit kindischem Säbelrasseln hat das nichts mehr zu tun, dass ist Patenttrolling par excellenz.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Natürlich ist es klar, wer angefangen hat, denn es musste ja mal ein Patent verletzt werden, damit Apple klagen kann. 

Hast du die Biographie mittlerweile gelesen?
Ich hab dir ja schon mal gesagt, was dort bezüglich nuklearer Schlag steht.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> dass ist Patenttrolling par excellenz.



Nö. Wenn Apple diese Patente hat, dann haben sie sie nun mal, und wenn andere Firmen diese verletzen, dann hat Apple das Recht dagegen vorzugehen. Mit Patenttrolling hat das nichts zu tun.
Oder bezichtigst du jeden Konzern, der seine Rechte wahrt des Patenttrollings? Ich denke nicht. Diesen Begriff benutzt du nur in diesem Zusammenhang. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Hast du die Biographie mittlerweile gelesen?
> Ich hab dir ja schon mal gesagt, was dort bezüglich nuklearer Schlag steht.



Ich wette er hat sie nicht gelesen.
Ich sage ja: Copy & Paste Argumente.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nö. Wenn Apple diese Patente hat, dann haben sie sie nun mal, und wenn andere Firmen diese verletzen, dann hat Apple das Recht dagegen vorzugehen. Mit Patenttrolling hat das nichts zu tun.
> Oder bezichtigst du jeden Konzern, der seine Rechte wahrt des Patenttrollings? Ich denke nicht. Diesen Begriff benutzt du nur in diesem Zusammenhang.


 Nur gibt es beim S3 keine Patente die Apple hat, sie argumentieren nur mit dem Verkaufserfolg.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Wie können sie dann wegen zwei ihrer Patente klagen?


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wie können sie dann wegen zwei ihrer Patente klagen?


 
Nur das ein Patent uralt ist, da frage ich mich was Apple nach  mehr als 13(!) Jahren aufeinmal stört.
Das andere von 2011(Eingereicht 2004), das gehört aber imho zu den Normalen Patenten, also darüber wo sich Apple bei Klagen beschwert hat.
Es kann nicht an Andriod 4 liegen, da gegen HTC nicht vorgegnagen wird, also geht es Apple nur um den Erfolg das SIII.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Es gibt schon eine Klage wegen dem Nexus und das S3 benutzt die selben beiden Patente, also will Apple es logischerweise in die Klage miteinbeziehen. Wäre doch etwas seltsam, wenn das S3 etwas darf, was das Nexus nicht darf, oder? 
Die einstweilige Verfügung, was ein völlig normaler Schritt ist, wird deswegen beantragt, weil das S3 sich sicher sehr gut verkaufen wird und auch wenn manche es nicht glauben, hat jeder Hersteller etwas gegen die Konkurenz und der Antrag auf die einstweilige Verfügung muss ja irgendwie begründet werden.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Wird aber nicht mit aufgenommen.(Update) Apple vs Samsung: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Galaxy S3 – Richterin spielt nicht mit

Es ist also reine Schikane, da es
1) Nicht an Touchwiz liegt da Apple auch gegen das nexus vorgeht
2)Nicht an Andriod 4, da Apple nicht gegen Google vorgeht
3) nicht gegen HTC vorgeht haben auch ähnliche HW.

Zeigt mir das das IPhone 5 nicht gut werden kann und Apple sich in die Hose macht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Hast du deinen Link eigentlich auch gelesen?


----------



## McClaine (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



> apple ist so arm, das es schon traurig ist.


Ein sehr treffender Kommentar aus dem Link http://allaboutsamsung.de/2012/06/a...rfugung-gegen-galaxy-s3-in-den-usa-beantragt/, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Dreck hat da jeder am Stecken, sollen wir nun eine Waage holen und abstimmen wer nun mehr Dreck in seinem Eimerchen hat???


Völlig richtig. Was bringt es wenn man ständig bei Kritik mit den Finger auf andere zeigt und Sagt:"die machen das auch". Ich dachte so etwas hat man schon in der Kita gerlernt nicht mehr zu tun. 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nö. Wenn Apple diese Patente hat, dann haben sie sie nun mal, und wenn andere Firmen diese verletzen, dann hat Apple das Recht dagegen vorzugehen. Mit Patenttrolling hat das nichts zu tun.


Bei Patentrolling geht es wohl kaum um den qualitativen Einsatz von Patenten, sondern viel mehr um den quantitativen Einsatz.


> Ich sage ja: Copy & Paste Argumente.


Bezüglich c&p möchte ich mich da gerne mysticbinary´s Mienung anschließen. 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur das ein Patent uralt ist, da frage ich mich was Apple nach mehr als 13(!) Jahren aufeinmal stört.


Laß mal, er reitet wieder um den Inhalt rum. Ist stereotypisch. 
Würde , wie in sämtlichen News zu dem Thema beschrieben, nicht der Verkaufserfolg das initiierende Argument für die Klage sein, so müsste man konsequenter Weise alle die dagegn verstoßen oder auch nicht, verklagen und das würde dann wohl alle Androidhersteller betreffen und nicht nur "zufällig" mal wieder den größten und ernst zu nehmensten Konkurrenten. 

Ich denke Apples Intension ist mehr als klar erkennbar, es sein denn man verwehrt sich im duett dagegen.  



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es gibt schon eine Klage wegen dem Nexus und das S3 benutzt die selben beiden Patente, also will Apple es logischerweise in die Klage miteinbeziehen. Wäre doch etwas seltsam, wenn das S3 etwas darf, was das Nexus nicht darf, oder?


Warum dann nur Samsung? Und warum eigentlich nicht Google, welche schließlich jene Funktion ins OS mit eingebaut haben???

MfG


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Um hier noch etwas Spiritualität mit rein zu bringen:
Mein katholischer Religionslehrer hatte immer so ein tollen Spruch auf Lager,


> Menschen, die mit dem Finger  auf andere zeigen, sollten niemals vergessen, dass Sie dabei stets drei  Finger auf sich selbst richten.


Hier fehlt es einigen Leuten also (nur) etwas an geistlichen Beistand (spirituell/ intellektuell - das dürft ihr deuten wie Ihr wollt)


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

sry fc


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> Würde , wie in sämtlichen News zu dem Thema beschrieben, nicht der Verkaufserfolg das initiierende Argument für die Klage sein, so müsste man konsequenter Weise alle die dagegn verstoßen oder auch nicht, verklagen und das würde dann wohl alle Androidhersteller betreffen und nicht nur "zufällig" mal wieder den größten und ernst zu nehmensten Konkurrenten.
> 
> Ich denke Apples Intension ist mehr als klar erkennbar,...



Ich denke das triffts ganz gut.
Persönlich kommt es mir auch so vor, als würde Apple im Androidlager nur auf Samsung "schießen". Wobei das natürlich logisch ist, da von diesem Verein die größte Konkurrenz ausgeht.

Evtl wird ja auch gegen HTC und Co geklagt, nur wird das in der Presse nicht so breit getreten?


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. Was bringt es wenn man ständig bei Kritik mit den Finger auf andere zeigt und Sagt:"die machen das auch". Ich dachte so etwas hat man schon in der Kita gerlernt nicht mehr zu tun.



Hm. Mal überlegen. Du zeigst die ganze Zeit mit dem Finger auf Apple.....
Somit solltest du diese Aussage von dir mal auf dich selber beziehen, bevor du wieder was von "Patenttrolling" usw. erzählst. Darin mit dem Finger auf Andere (mit Vorliebe aber auf Apple) zu zeigen, bist du nämlich ganz, ganz groß. Man braucht sich nur mal die von dir erstellten Themen anzuschauen, um zu wissen wie bei dir der Hase läuft 




DaStash schrieb:


> es sein denn man verwehrt sich im duett dagegen.



Ich für meinen Teil verwehre mich gegen gar nix, außer gegen die typische "Knüppel raus und drauf" Mentalität die in solchen, gerne von dir initiierten Apple-Diskussionen vorherrscht.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Hier noch mal als kleine Zusammenfassung ein [UPDATE]:
Die zuständige Richterin KOH hat sich zu der einstweiligen Verfügung gegen das Galaxy S3 von Apple kritisch geäußert in dem sie feststellte, das sie nicht nur für beide Elektronikgroßkonzerne Zeit habe. Weiterhin drohte sie Apple an, dass das Hauptverfahren was im Juli zwischen den beiden Konzernen ansteht gefährdet sei, wenn Apple weiterhin darauf bestehe das neue Verfahren durchzusetzen. Apple müsse sich entscheiden, entweder das alte oder das neue Verfahren.

Quelle:
[Update] Apple möchte Verkauf des Samsung Galaxy S3 in den Staaten untersagen
http://allaboutsamsung.de/2012/06/a...rfugung-gegen-galaxy-s3-in-den-usa-beantragt/

p.s.: Danke @Turbosnake für den Hinweis.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich denke das triffts ganz gut.
> Persönlich kommt es mir auch so vor, als würde Apple im Androidlager nur auf Samsung "schießen". Wobei das natürlich logisch ist, da von diesem Verein die größte Konkurrenz ausgeht.
> 
> Evtl wird ja auch gegen HTC und Co geklagt, nur wird das in der Presse nicht so breit getreten?


Ne, nicht bezüglich dieser Patente. Konsequent ist das jedenfalls nicht und es zeigt das es eben nicht um das Patent und den Schutz ansich geht, sondern vielmehr darum einen Mitbewerber massiv zu schaden und das ist meiner Meinung nach Missbrauch.


MfG


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Mal überlegen. Du zeigst die ganze Zeit mit dem Finger auf Apple.....
> Somit solltest du diese Aussage von dir mal auf dich selber beziehen, bevor du wieder was von "Patenttrolling" usw. erzählst.


 Ich zeige nicht auf Apple, sondern berichte lediglich über deren Vorgehen, siehe eben die News dazu. Wenn Dir das über was berichtet wird aus verständlichen Gründen nicht gefällt, beschwere dich bitte bei dem Verursacher also Apple.  


> Ich für meinen Teil verwehre mich gegen gar nix, außer gegen die typische "Knüppel raus und drauf" Mentalität die in solchen, gerne von dir initiierten Apple-Diskussionen vorherrscht.


Also so wie ich das sehe lieber cook, hast du und nailgun gleich am Anfang der Diskussion mit massiven OT Posts auf dich/ euch aufmeksam gemacht und das trotz mehrmaliger bitte sich dem Inhalt zuzuwenden daran nichts geändert. Ich will jetzt nicht "mit dem Finger" auf Dich zeigen, ich denke du verstehst ganz gut alleine auf was ich hinausmöchte, von wegen deiner angesprochenen Mentalität. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich zeige nicht auf Apple, sondern berichte lediglich über deren Vorgehen, siehe eben die News dazu. Wenn Dir das über was berichtet wird aus verständlichen Gründen nicht gefällt, beschwere dich bitte bei dem Verursacher also Apple.


 
Oh, mir sind diese News letztlich recht egal, muss ich sagen. Wenn ich auf Newsseiten darauf stoße, dann lese ich sie noch nicht mal. Nicht egal sind mir aber User wie du, die regelrecht nach jeder Negativ-Schlagzeile über Apple gieren, und dafür sorgen, dass solche Diskussionen ins Einseitige abdriften mit dem Konsens "Apple ist sch...."



> Also so wie ich das sehe lieber cook, hast du und nailgun gleich am Anfang der Diskussion mit massiven OT Posts auf dich/ euch aufmeksam gemacht und das trotz mehrmaliger bitte sich dem Inhalt zuzuwenden daran nichts geändert.



Dann melde doch diese Beiträge wenn dir das nicht passt. Denn dafür gibt es das Meldebutton.



> Ich will jetzt nicht "mit dem Finger" auf Dich zeigen, ich denke du verstehst ganz gut alleine auf was ich hinausmöchte, von wegen deiner angesprochenen Mentalität.



Diese Mentalität ist bei dir mehr als deutlich. Ich sage nur "Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab"...... Eine deiner besten "News"


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oh, mir sind diese News letztlich recht egal, muss ich sagen. Wenn ich auf Newsseiten darauf stoße, dann lese ich sie noch nicht mal. Nicht egal sind mir aber User wie du, die regelrecht nach jeder Negativ-Schlagzeile über Apple gieren.


 
Kommst damit wohl nicht klar? 
Ist eine ganz normale News...


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oh, mir sind diese News letztlich recht egal, muss ich sagen.


Davon merkt man herzlich wenig. Bleib doch solchen Themen weg, das würde dann sicherlich für eine "entspanntere" Lage sorgen. 

@Ex-Fan
Super, du spielst auf den Artikel von spiegel.de an.: Abrechnung eines Ex-Fans: Apple, es reicht! - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Komisch, wie konnte ich mich da nur auf die Head-Line des "Leitartikels" beziehen, komisch......^^ 

Und jetzt btt pls.:

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Kommst damit wohl nicht klar?
> Ist eine ganz normale News...



Womit soll ich nicht klar kommen? Ich vertrete eine andere Ansicht, das ist alles.
Apple hat diese Patente, und somit auch das Recht andere zu verklagen, die dagegen verstoßen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Davon merkt man herzlich wenig. Bleib doch solchen Themen weg, das würde dann sicherlich für eine "entspanntere" Lage sorgen.



Das mein lieber DaStash werde ich definitiv nicht tun. Aber es ist klar, dass es für dich "entspannter" und "bequemer" wäre, wenn hier nur Leute diskutieren würden, die deine Meinung teilen.
Dann würde das "Gefällt mir"-Button regelrecht heiß laufen


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das mein lieber DaStash werde ich definitiv nicht tun. Aber es ist klar, dass es für dich "entspannter" und "bequemer" wäre, wenn hier nur Leute diskutieren würden, die deine Meinung teilen.
> Dann würde das "Gefällt mir"-Button regelrecht heiß laufen


Zwischen sachlich, kritisch und vor allem themenbezogen debattieren und reinem OT-flamen, siehe dazu die ersten Kommentare von dir und Nailgung in diesem Thread, besteht ein himmelweiter Unterschied. 

Und jetzt btt!

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> Zwischen sachlich, kritisch und vor allem themenbezogen debattieren und reinem OT-flamen, siehe dazu die ersten Kommentare von dir und Nailgung in diesem Thread, besteht ein himmelweiter Unterschied.



Interessant. Nailgun und ich flamen, weil wir anderer Meinung sind und andere Aussagen kritisieren.
Gegen solche Posts sagst du aber nichts:



NetXSR schrieb:


> Wer Apple-Produkte kauft, frisst auch kleine Kinder.
> Mehr gibt es zu diesem lächerlichen Unternehmen nicht mehr zu sagen, wie ich finde.





FooBar schrieb:


> Apple SUX





xOx NexXxoS xOx schrieb:


> Apple sollte mal lieber den Ball flach halten ansonsten kommt mal wieder das android maskottchen vorbei und beißt ein zweites Stück aus dem Apfel raus.





Metalic schrieb:


> allein so eine sch... ist für mich ein grund, niemals auch nur einen cent für ein apple produkt zu zahlen.



Alles sehr Ontopic 
Aber Aussagen mit _diesem_ Inhalt stören dich ja nicht.....



DaStash schrieb:


> Super, du spielst auf den Artikel von spiegel.de an.: Abrechnung eines Ex-Fans: Apple, es reicht! - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Komisch, wie konnte ich mich da nur auf die Head-Line des "Leitartikels" beziehen, komisch......^^


 
Das war so eine tolle News, nämlich gar keine, dass sie zurecht aus den User-News in die hinterste Ecke des Forums verbannt wurde


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Kaum, wird anderorts nur Apple erwähnt und schon ... siehe Link

Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte

Posting Nummer 16
muss man dazu noch irgendwas sagen??? Ich denke nicht, lasst euch nicht immer so provozieren. Es geht hier nicht um Ehre oder Religion ... sind ja bald Zustände wie in England


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Wie geil ist der den drauf? Kaum, wird anderorts nur Apple erwähnt und schon ... siehe Link
> Posting Nummer 16 muss man dazu noch irgendwas sagen??? Ich denke nicht, lasst euch nicht immer so provozieren. Es geht hier nicht um Ehre oder Religion ... sind ja bald Zustände wie in England



Tja, wenn er solche Aussagen tätigt, dann stellt sich doch die berechtigte Frage, ob er den Fall-Test auch schon mit anderen Tablets gemacht hat.
Das hat nichts mit Ehre oder Religion zu tun und es wäre nett, wenn du Unterstellungen dieser Art bezüglich meiner Person zukünftig unterlassen könntest. Ich bin Apple-User, _kein_ Fanboy, Fanatiker, Jünger oder dergleichen!


----------



## XE85 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Die Herrschaften bruhigen sich dann bitte wieder. Für persönliches gibt es PNs. Auch auf die die ignor Fuktion sei noch hingewiesen.

mfg


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, wenn er solche Aussagen tätigt, dann stellt sich doch die berechtigte Frage, ob er den Fall-Test auch schon mit anderen Tablets gemacht hat.
> Das hat nichts mit Ehre oder Religion zu tun und es wäre nett, wenn du Unterstellungen dieser Art bezüglich meiner Person zukünftig unterlassen könntest. Ich bin Apple-User, _kein_ Fanboy, Fanatiker, Jünger oder dergleichen!


 Wohlwollend geändert, alles andere ist nicht Bestandteil dieser News. Sowie stammen Beschuldigungen im letzten Satz aus deiner eignen Feder/ deinem eigenen Geiste. 

Und wie XE85 nun hingewiesen hat --> BTT


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

OK, einen OT Post habe ich in diesem Thread gemacht, aber der war nur als weiterer Hinweis darauf gedacht, dass von manchen immer wieder die selben Aussagen kommen. 
Bei den restlichen Beiträgen bin ich nur kurz auf die OT Diskussion des TE eingegangen. 


DaStash schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. Was bringt es wenn man ständig bei Kritik mit den Finger auf andere zeigt und Sagt:"die machen das auch". Ich dachte so etwas hat man schon in der Kita gerlernt nicht mehr zu tun.
> Bei Patentrolling geht es wohl kaum um den qualitativen Einsatz von Patenten, sondern viel mehr um den quantitativen Einsatz.
> 
> Bezüglich c&p möchte ich mich da gerne mysticbinary´s Mienung anschließen.
> ...


So, ich versuch's noch mal. 

1. Ich weiß nicht, was du in letzter Zeit in der Kita gelernt hast, aber wenn dich eine Reaktion stört, solltest du keine Aktion bringen, denn du bist meistens einer der Ersten, die mit dem Finger auf Apple zeigen und meine Aussagen bezüglich Samsung sollen dich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Samsung sicher nicht besser ist. 

2. Um 'Patenttrolling' zu 'begehen', dürfte man kein Geld mit den Patenten verdienen (z.B. IPCom). Sollte man aber Sachen bei den eigenen Produkten patentiert haben, ist es gerechtfertigt, gegen Patentverstöße zu klagen, selbst wenn Samsung der Kläger ist. 

3. Es ist egal, wie alt ein Patent ist. Wenn jemand dagegen verstößt, kann man klagen. 

4. Wenn man eine einstweilige Verfügung beantragen will, muss man dafür auch einen guten Grund nennen und der ist nunmal, dass es eine sehr hohe Zahl an Vorbestellungen für das S3 gibt. 

5. Das S3 soll deshalb mit in die Klage einbezogen werden, weil es gegen die selben beiden Patente wie das Nexus verstößt. Würde das Nexus nämlich vom Markt genommen werden, während das S3 verkauft werden darf, würden manche gleich wieder wegen den seltsamen Entscheidungen der Gerichte jammern. 

6. Google wird wahrscheinlich deswegen nicht verklagt, weil es kein Smartphonehersteller ist, d.h. keine direkte Konkurenz. Wie das mit Motorola weiterläuft, wird sich noch zeigen. 

7. Bei den ganzen Klagen geht es nicht darum, dass Apple Angst hat, dass sie keine iPhone 5 an den Mann bringen, sondern um Kundenbindung, denn wenn sich jemand ein Smartphone kauft, gibt er wahrscheinlich auch mal Geld für Apps aus und je mehr man investiert, desto unwahrscheinlicher wird es, dass man das OS wechselt. 

8. Es wird vorwiegend deswegen nur Samsung verklagt, weil sie die einzige Konkurenz sind, denn alle anderen Hersteller sind relativ unwichtig.

PS: Man sollte sich nicht fragen, wieso ständig Samsung verklagt wird, sondern wieso Samsung ständig Patente verletzt.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Nailgun schrieb:


> 1. Ich weiß nicht, was du in letzter Zeit in der Kita gelernt hast, aber wenn dich eine Reaktion stört, solltest du keine Aktion bringen, ....


 Aha, eine sachlich formulierte News ohne Einbringung persönlicher Ansichten ist für euch also Anlass genug OT zu flamen??? Laß es einfach, du willst das anscheinend nicht erkennen....^^


> 2. Um 'Patenttrolling' zu 'begehen', dürfte man kein Geld mit den Patenten verdienen (z.B. IPCom). Sollte man aber Sachen bei den eigenen Produkten patentiert haben, ist es gerechtfertigt, gegen Patentverstöße zu klagen, selbst wenn Samsung der Kläger ist.


Das verstehe ich nicht. Man begeht nur dann Patenttrolling wenn man damit kein Geld verdient???


> 3. Es ist egal, wie alt ein Patent ist. Wenn jemand dagegen verstößt, kann man klagen.


 Was ich, bzw. hier auch niemand abstreitet.


> 4. Wenn man eine einstweilige Verfügung beantragen will, muss man dafür auch einen guten Grund nennen und der ist nunmal, dass es eine sehr hohe Zahl an Vorbestellungen für das S3 gibt.


 Und nicht etwa die Verletzung des Patentes???? 


> 5. Das S3 soll deshalb mit in die Klage einbezogen werden, weil es gegen die selben beiden Patente wie das Nexus verstößt.


"mutmaßlich, denn entschieden ist das noch nicht! 





> Würde das Nexus nämlich vom Markt genommen werden, während das S3 verkauft werden darf, würden manche gleich wieder wegen den seltsamen Entscheidungen der Gerichte jammern.


 Ich verstehe was du meinst alleridngs kommt dieser Antrag zu spät, siehe dazu das Update und die Ansage der Richterin. Entweder oder aber beides kurzfristig und termingerecht miteinander zu verbinden ist praktisch ausgeschlossen.


> 6. Google wird wahrscheinlich deswegen nicht verklagt, weil es kein Smartphonehersteller ist, d.h. keine direkte Konkurenz. Wie das mit Motorola weiterläuft, wird sich noch zeigen.


 Naja, wie du schon oben meintest. Ursache und Wirkung und ursächlich ist in dem Fall nun einmal google. Ich denke eher es liegt daran, dass google selbst für Apple eine Nummer zu groß wäre. 


> 7. Bei den ganzen Klagen geht es nicht darum, dass Apple Angst hat, dass sie keine iPhone 5 an den Mann bringen, sondern um Kundenbindung, denn wenn sich jemand ein Smartphone kauft, gibt er wahrscheinlich auch mal Geld für Apps aus und je mehr man investiert, desto unwahrscheinlicher wird es, dass man das OS wechselt.


 Irgend so ein Börsen-Experte meinte mal das es daran liegt, dass sie stark davon abhängig sind den Gläubigern "weiterhin" so hohe wirtschaftliche Erfolgsaussichten bieten zu können.


> 8. Es wird vorwiegend deswegen nur Samsung verklagt, weil sie die einzige Konkurenz sind, denn alle anderen Hersteller sind relativ unwichtig.


Ok, also geht ers nicht um das Patent an sich, sondern nur darum Marktanteile zu halten und Konkurrenten auszuschalten, bzw. massiv zu stören, kann man sich darauf einigen?



> PS: Man sollte sich nicht fragen, wieso ständig Samsung verklagt wird, sondern wieso Samsung ständig Patente verletzt.


Von welchen nachgewiesenen Patentverletzungen redest du da eigentlich genau? Bis jetzt gibt es nur, n. m. W., eine nachgewiesene Verletzung und diese ist auch noch höchst umstritten, nämlich das Designpatent. Höchst umstritten deshalb, da in drei anderen Ländern dem Standpunkt der deutschen Richter nicht gefolgt wurde.^^
Und die Patente über die wir jetzt reden sind nicht nachweislich betroffen, da darüber noch gar nicht entschieden wurde.^^ Von daher sollte man es vermeiden etwas als gegeben darzustellen, dem noch gar nicht so ist.^^

MfG


----------



## XE85 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Spam/OT Beiträge entfernt - ab sofort gibt es gelbe bzw. rote Karten für jeden weiteren.

mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Sorry, aber wenn man über die News diskutiert, ist das OT, auch wenn du eine andere Meinung natürlich gleich als OT bezeichnest. 

Samsung hat andere Patente verletzt und musste darauf Kleinigkeiten ändern. Das suche ich dir jetzt aber sicher nicht raus, aber du warst in den entsprechenden Threads ebenfalls vertreten. 

Wenn man wegen seiner eigenen Produkte Patenverstöße verklagt, hat das nunmal nichts mit Patenttrolling zu tun. IPCom ist z.B. ein Patenteverwerter der nichts produziert, d.h. dass sie bei Patentverstößen einfach keine Kohle sehen. 

Ob Google für Apple zu groß ist, weiß ich nicht, aber Samsung ist ja eigentlich kein Kleinbetrieb. 

Für die einstweilige Verfügung muss natürlich ein Patent verletzt werden, allerdings reicht das alleine noch nicht aus. 

Entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung, freut sich kaum jemand über Konkurenz, also haben die Klagen natürlich den Sinn, die Konkurenz zu behindern.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn man wegen seiner eigenen Produkte Patenverstöße verklagt, hat das nunmal nichts mit Patenttrolling zu tun. IPCom ist z.B. ein Patenteverwerter der nichts produziert, d.h. dass sie bei Patentverstößen einfach keine Kohle sehen.


 Das kommt darauf an wie man seine Patente einsetzt. Ich definiere Patenttrolling so.: 





			
				dastash schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Patentrolling geht es wohl kaum um den qualitativen Einsatz von Patenten, sondern viel mehr um den quantitativen Einsatz.


Darüber hinaus hätte ich gleich noch einen Verbesserungssvorschlag bezüglich der Patentvergabe.: 


			
				dastash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke niemand hier will das innovative Ideen und Konzepte frei jeden Schutzes sind. Es geht hierbei schlicht um triviale Angelegenheiten, die sogenannten Trivialpatente. Techniken die funktionsbedingt sind und sich logisch in einem bestimmten Entwicklungsschritt erschließen, sollten einfach nicht schützenswert sein. Darüber hinaus müsste man zukünftig das Patentrecht dahingehend anpassen, als das es nicht mehr möglich ist, dass Unternehmen sich Technologien patentieren lassen, welche andere bereits verwenden, ohne jedoch dafür ein Patent angemeldet haben. Das könnte man beispielsweise dadurch erreichen, in dem man eben nicht erst nach der Patentvergabe und eventueller Klage "genau" prüft, ob die Vergabe eigentlich rechtens war. Das sollte schon vorher passieren. So kann man sich, wie in diesem Fall mit der automatischen Zuordnung von Nummern zu einem bestimmten Kontext oder, gar nicht so lange her, mit der slide to unlock Funktion, solche kostenintensiven Gerichtsprozesse erparen.


 
//



			
				dastash schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Patente nicht dem Schutz des "geistigen Eigentums" dienen und grundlegend Innovationen und Entwicklung behindern, aus wirtschaftlich, strategischen Gründen, sollten Sie nicht zugesprochen werden. Darüber hinaus, wie ich bereits schrieb, sollte es nicht möglich sein sich Technologien und Ideen schützen zu lassen, welche bereits verwendet werden und nur noch nicht geschützt wurden.
> 
> So, dass sorgt dann dafür das wirkliche Innovation weiterhin den Schutz den sie verdienen genießen und gleichzeitg eine logische, technische Entwicklung nicht blockiert wird. Ja und in dem Sinne müsste man sich überlegen ob dann FRAND wirklich noch notwändig ist. Wenn es nämlich zu einem der beiden oben genannten Punkte führt, halte ich es für überholt.


 
MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Tja, das erste iPhone war extrem innovativ, also dürfte es nach deiner Vorstellung kein Android geben. 

Nicht alles, was einem später logisch erscheint, ist auch im Vorhinein logisch, also wird es nunmal patentiert, damit nicht jeder mit den gleichen Ideen Kohle machen kann. 
Diese Patente zu verteidigen ist dann auch jedermanns Recht. 

Anscheinend stört es manche, dass Apple viele Patente bzgl. Bedienung eines Smartphones hat, aber das liegt daran, dass sie das Grundkonzept des heutigen Smartphones entwickelt haben und den Kuchen wollen sie sich nicht nehmen, bzw. kopieren lassen.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Tja, das erste iPhone war extrem innovativ, also dürfte es nach deiner Vorstellung kein Android geben.
> 
> Nicht alles, was einem später logisch erscheint, ist auch im Vorhinein logisch, also wird es nunmal patentiert, damit nicht jeder mit den gleichen Ideen Kohle machen kann.
> Diese Patente zu verteidigen ist dann auch jedermanns Recht.
> ...



Also wenn du von "Grund"konzept redest sollten wir noch einmal das Thema FRAND aufrollen. 

MFG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Metalic schrieb:


> recht hast du ja, trotzdem entscheide ich persönlich mich gegen apple. ich höre nur alzu oft aus dem freundeskreis wie unzufrieden diejenigen mit den apfel dingern sind.



Die Verkaufszahlen sagen was anderes... mit was sind sie den nicht zufrieden? Qualität war bei Apple schon immer gross geschrieben (damit meine ich nicht dass man sein I pad von 1.50 auf die Ecke prallen lässt und es dann komischerweise einen Spalt hat...)

Der Erfolg war mMn halt auch die einfachheit...

Was ich auch sagen muss, komischerweise sind alle Oberflächen langsam wie die des Iphones, war früher nunmal nicht so... dass man sich dann gegen Konkurrenten durchsetzt ist für mich kein Wunder. Das ist Geschäft und kein Kinderspielplatz. Zudem sind dass normale Gerichtsprozesse, wer recht hat gewinnt.. so einfach ist das..Die Patentgesetze hat nunmal nicht Apple geschrieben.

Habe auch kein Iphone, habe ein Xperia S, dennoch verstehe ich das geflame gegen Apple nicht so...

ausserdem erstaunt mich dass die Samsung's den Iphones immer ähnlicher wurden, man schaue sich Bild 1 an (2007) dann bild 2 (2009) plötzlich fast indentisches gui ... naja...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also wenn du von "Grund"konzept redest sollten wir noch einmal das Thema FRAND aufrollen.
> 
> MFG


Das wäre dann der Tod jeder Innovation, denn dann würde so gut wie niemand mehr etwas Neues entwickeln.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Was ich auch sagen muss, komischerweise sind alle Oberflächen langsam wie die des Iphones, war früher nunmal nicht so...


 Mal eine Frage, welche Oberfläche meinst du genau, von dem OS?


> Habe auch kein Iphone, habe ein Xperia S, dennoch verstehe ich das geflame gegen Apple nicht so...


Jep, inhaltsloses geflame "generell" ist nicht wirklich verständlich. 

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, welche Oberfläche meinst du genau, von dem OS?
> Jep, inhaltsloses geflame "generell" ist nicht wirklich verständlich.
> 
> MfG


 
Ja vom OS, schau dir doch die 2 Bilder an, es gibt aber Millionen von Möglichkeiten ein GUI zu gestalten, aber das sieht ja nahezu identisch aus 

Das können nicht beide gleichzeitig so entwickelt haben. Das kostet viel Geld (Designer etc.) und Zeit so eine Oberfläche die jetzt derart beliebt ist zu gestalten. Einer hat kopiert, Wer? Das weiss ich nicht. Aber im Gegenzug zu anderen Behaupte ich auch nicht Sachen die ich nicht wissen kann und putze die Firma herunter von dessen ich kein Handy habe

Hier noch andere Beispiele von Samsung, jeweils gleiches Baujahr....  halt Zufall, ich weiss es nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und dann kommt da nach apples i-pad, das erste Pad das Einschlug wie eine Bombe und mit dem je jemand richtig Geld gemacht hat...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon lustig irgendwie...

man müsste halt mal schauen wer was zuerst herausgebracht hat.. .wie gesagt, ich beschuldige niemanden, dennoch sehhhhhr erstaunlich das ganze...


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das wäre dann der Tod jeder Innovation, denn dann würde so gut wie niemand mehr etwas Neues entwickeln.


Jep, genau so wie Trivialpatente und Patente welche technisch "bedingte" Lösungen schützen. 

Und deshalb sage ich ja, dass Patentrecht gehört dringend überarbeitet. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber im Gegenzug zu anderen Behaupte ich auch nicht Sachen die ich nicht wissen kann und putze die Firma herunter von dessen ich kein Handy habe



Das nenne ich mal eine vernünftige Einstellung zu dem Thema.
Und eines ist ganz klar. Niemand hier kennt die internen Vorgänge und vor allem die interne Kommunikation zwischen Samsung und Apple. Und wenn man die nicht kennt, dann ist die teils heftige Kritik zumindest mal fragwürdig. Denn letztlich ist Klagen immer das letzte Mittel.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> Jep, genau so wie Trivialpatente und Patente welche technisch "bedingte" Lösungen schützen.
> 
> Und deshalb sage ich ja, dass Patentrecht gehört dringend überarbeitet.
> 
> MfG


 
würd ich so nicht sagen... niemand sagt dass man ein Touchscreen haben muss, es gäbe durchaus auch andere elegante Varianten von Bedienung, sei mit Buttons, Kinetik oder wer weiss schon. Das Problem ist dass sich alle in die gleiche Richtung entwickeln und nicht alle neue interessante Ideen umetzen können. Jedes Handy sieht heute gleich aus und ist gleich zu bedienen... gäbe aber x10000000 verschiedene Lösungen, Designs... nur was sich bewährt hat nimmt man halt gern als Standart ändert hier und da noch etwas ab..

Stell dir vor plötzlich steht vor dir ein Opel der aussieht wie ein BMW M6, da würdest du auch komisch schauen 

Warum nicht ein Handy als armreif, wenn man es geradebiegt wechselt es von der Uhrfunktion zum Handy, wäre technisch schon realisierbar (kommt ja eh bald so ein Folienhandy)... bringt es eine Firma raus, springen doch gleich alle nach.. wird wohl immer so sein...


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> Jep, genau so wie Trivialpatente und Patente welche technisch "bedingte" Lösungen schützen.
> 
> Und deshalb sage ich ja, dass Patentrecht gehört dringend überarbeitet.
> 
> MfG


Da es sich bei Trivialpatenten um unwichtige Kleinigkeiten handelt, könnte man sie aber auch umgehen.


----------



## Timsu (11. Juni 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem erstaunt mich dass die Samsung's den Iphones immer ähnlicher wurden, man schaue sich Bild 1 an (2007) dann bild 2 (2009) plötzlich fast indentisches gui ... naja...
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=554963"/>
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=554964"/>



Da ist bei Samsung aber der Appdrawer und nicht der Homescreen im Bild.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> würd ich so nicht sagen... niemand sagt dass man ein Touchscreen haben muss, es gäbe durchaus auch andere elegante Varianten von Bedienung, sei mit Buttons, Kinetik oder wer weiss schon. Das Problem ist dass sich alle in die gleiche Richtung entwickeln und nicht alle neue interessante Ideen umetzen können. Jedes Handy sieht heute gleich aus und ist gleich zu bedienen... gäbe aber x10000000 verschiedene Lösungen, Designs... nur was sich bewährt hat nimmt man halt gern als Standart ändert hier und da noch etwas ab..


 Ich verstehe was du meinst nur kann ich Dir mit dem Touchscreen s. B.: nicht zustimmen. Viel Wahl haben die Hersteller nicht, denn der Markt verlangt ja solche Eingabemethoden. Was passiert wenn man sich nicht den Marktbedürfnissen schnell genug anpasst sieht man ja aktuell sehr gut bei Nokia.


> Warum nicht ein Handy als armreif, wenn man es geradebiegt wechselt es von der Uhrfunktion zum Handy, wäre technisch schon realisierbar (kommt ja eh bald so ein Folienhandy)... bringt es eine Firma raus, springen doch gleich alle nach.. wird wohl immer so sein...


Ja, hört sich gut an und so viel wie ich weiß arbeitet Samsung bereits an solchen Technologien also biegbaren Display´s. 

p.s.: Ich finde die Ähnlichkeiten der Benutzeroberflächen zwischen Samsung und Apple, bzw. generell zwischen Android und iOS nicht gegeben. Klar, grundlegende Sachen wie bunte icons, welche ja auch nur von den Desktop-PC´s adaptiert wurden, nutzen beide aber da hört es auch schon auf. Widgets/livecontent, generelles Design welches auch noch von Hersteller zu Hersteller anders ausfällt und eben individuell anpasspare screens/Nutzeroberflächen, sorgen m. M. n. für eine großzügige Distanz zu dem typischen Appledesign.

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was du meinst nur kann ich Dir mit dem Touchscreen s. B.: nicht zustimmen. Viel Wahl haben die Hersteller nicht, denn der Markt verlangt ja solche Eingabemethoden. Was passiert wenn man sich nicht den Marktbedürfnissen schnell genug anpasst sieht man ja aktuell sehr gut bei Nokia.
> 
> Ja, hört sich gut an und so viel wie ich weiß arbeitet doch Samsung an solchen Technologien also biegbaren Display´s.
> 
> MfG


 
Eben wie du sagst, viel Wahl haben die Hersteller nicht. Aber jede Firma sollte ihre ENTWICKLER haben die neue Sachen Marktreif machen können. Wenn es mit dem Touchscreen geklappt hat, wird es auch mit anderen Dingen klappen. Aber die müssen halt überzeugen und erstmal entwickelt werden, dafür gibt es ja Entwickler und Designer... 

Das mit dem biegbaren Handy hört sich gut an. Hoffentlich werden sie es auch angemessen schützen. Sonst haben wir wieder denselben Copy&Paste Markt der langsam langweilig ist..


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Ein "angemessener" Schutz sollte dann aber so aussehen, dass er verwendet werden kann ohne die natürliche Marktentwicklung negativ zu beeinflussen. Wie gesagt, gegen innovative Patente habe ich auch generell nichts einzuwänden. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Wie sieht denn die natürliche Marktentwicklung dann aus?
Irgendwer bringt etwas Neues und wenn es nicht 10 von 10 Innovationspunkten bekommt, darf es nicht geschützt und von jedem verwendet werden?

Das verhindert neue Produkte, denn kaum jemand wird Zeit und vor allem Geld in etwas investieren, das er sich nicht schützen lassen kann. 
Sogar Trivialpatente fördern die Innovation, denn sie zwingen einen zum Umdenken und dadurch werden neue Produkte und Techniken entwickelt. 

WP7 geht einen anderen Weg als iOS und Android, also geht es auch grundsätzlich anders. Die Idee für die Kacheln ist zwar nicht großartig, aber zumindest anders. 

PS: Die Idee, Programme in Fenstern laufen zu lassen ist im Nachhinein auch logisch, aber deswegen heißt das nicht, dass man es sich nicht schützen lassen können soll.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

genauso wie mit den Displays... jetzt ist wieder der Trend grössere Displays zu haben und schwupps... alle Hersteller bringen ein 7" handy raus... sich dann über Patent"kriege" aufzuregen ist mMn schon fast lächerlich... liegt ja auf der Hand wieso...


----------



## DaStash (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

*[UPDATE 2] vom 13.06.2012*

*Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3 vorerst gescheitert!*
Die US Bundesrichterin Lucy Koh lehnte in einem Beschluss von Montag ab, das laufende Patentrechtsverfahren gegen das Galaxy Nexus auf das neue Galaxy S3 zu erweitern. Somit sind Apples Bemühungen, den Verkauf des neuen Samsung Smartphones zum Marktstart in den USA zu unterbinden, vorerst gescheitert. Als Begründung führte Sie an, dass durch die Erweiterung der von beiden Parteien angestrebte Prozesstermin nicht mehr eingehalten werden kann. 

Quelle zum Update: heise online | Rückschlag für Apple im Patentstreit mit Samsung


----------



## Memphys (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2, 13.06.2012] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

In ya Face Apple! Verdient!


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2, 13.06.2012] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



> Sollte Apple das S*III in das laufende Verfahren einbringen wollen, müsse es auch einen neuen Termin geben.


Der Satz passt aber irgendwie nicht zu ihrer Absage.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2, 13.06.2012] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Der Satz passt aber irgendwie nicht zu ihrer Absage.


Warum denn nicht? Sie hatte ja die Ablehnung damit begründet, dass der von beiden Parteien "gewünschte" Termin sonst nicht eingehalten werden könne.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2, 13.06.2012] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Ja, aber so klingt es, als ob Apple das S3 doch in die Klage miteinbeziehen können, falls sie den Termin verschieben. 
Das wäre dann keine fixe Ansage.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2, 13.06.2012] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Das könnten Sie mach, habe ich auch so verstanden nur dann eben mit der Premisse das sich der Wunschtermin nach hinten verschiebt. Die Einstweilige Verfügung jedoch ist schon mal vom Tisch.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2, 13.06.2012] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Zumindest solange sie den Termin halten wollen.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2, 13.06.2012] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Jop. In jedem Fall wird es ihnen nicht mehr gelingen den geplanten Verkaufsstart zu verhindern.

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2, 13.06.2012] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Das witzige ist, dass Apple nicht merkt, dass solche Klagen bei den Endnutzern endlos peinlich und kindisch rüber kommen a la "ich will nicht, dass das s3 auf den markt kommt weil es ja besser ist, also muss ich das verhindern und alle die kein applephone wollen noch mehr nerven"


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2, 13.06.2012] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Meisten es nicht mal mitbekommen, interessiert es viele auch gar nicht und selbst wenn mal jemand etwas davon in den Nachrichten sieht, vergisst er es auch schnell wieder. 

Wenn sich Leute etwas merken könnten, würden Wahlen anders ausgehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE 2, 13.06.2012] Einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Samsung Galaxy S3*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Meisten es nicht mal mitbekommen, interessiert es viele auch gar nicht und selbst wenn mal jemand etwas davon in den Nachrichten sieht, vergisst er es auch schnell wieder.



So ist es. Es gibt Leute die wollen sich einfach nur über Apple aufregen und gieren nach jeder Gelegenheit um dies zu machen. Vielleicht weil sie nix besseres zu tun haben.
Und den anderen 99,99% der Weltbevölkerung ist es vollkommen schnuppe ob Apple eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen Samsung erwirken möchte, denn es gibt wesentlich wichtigeres als solche Kinkerlitzchen zwischen Großkonzernen....


----------

